# Wish my AD Bronze BS100 Luck



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not sure if I'm confident in my wife's ability to keep my watch safe, but the thought of having my bronze AD dipped in Guamanian waters is overriding that fear.

Today I bravely ship my baby with my wife and my son as they embark on a two week sun and beach filled vacation in paradise.

I feel the bronze deserves it and in turn it hopefully will return with serious seawater patina. Oh, and hopefully no dings!



























Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude, good luck. As much as I love my Girl, there's not a cat in Hells chance I would trust her with my Bronze BS 100. To her it's just any old watch. You're way more trusting than me bud. Can't wait to see how the patina comes on though.


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

I assume you included a list of instructions?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

HAHA, same here. I'm pretty sure that my wife would sell any watch of mine that let hang onto. She loathes my fascination with watches...o|

You are a lucky man.

RS


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Ariel, say good-bye to your watch, she has that look in hers eyes that says "this watch is right up my alley".


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

jaybob said:


> Dude, good luck. As much as I love my Girl,_* there's not a cat in Hells chance I would trust her *_with my Bronze BS 100. To her it's just any old watch. You're way more trusting than me bud. Can't wait to see how the patina comes on though.


Ha-haha!! That's HILARIOUS!!! Hey, he's a brave and loving man. I have to say, if she were my wife, I'd let her take my watch too. But damn I'd be bummed she was going to Guam for 2 weeks without me. Ariel, does she need a bodyguard and valet to accompany her? :-d


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Best part is getting a Non WIS to pose for a WIS photo.

But, what I miss most is this one. First time without him since he was born for any significant period of time.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Dude, you need to have your WIS card revoked. NEVER let your wife wear your watch! The next thing she'll want to wear is the pants!!!


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

clouser said:


> Dude, you need to have your WIS card revoked. NEVER let your wife wear your watch! The next thing she'll want to wear is the pants!!!


Hey, he's a smart man. I always let the women in my life wear my watches if they ask. They love it, makes em' feel special and closer to you. It also scores major brownie points on your behalf. When meeting or dating a woman, I use that as an indicator. If she likes my watches, or notices them, it tells me she has taste, and is a bit of a WIS. And face it, what do they have that you're gonna take a liking too and want to borrow, outside of a nice car, or say season tickets to a college or professional sports team? There's a method to the madness! ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Hey, he's a smart man. I always let the women in my life wear my watches if they ask. They love it, makes em' feel special and closer to you. It also scores major brownie points on your behalf. When meeting or dating a woman, I use that as an indicator. If she likes my watches, or notices them, it tells me she has taste, and is a bit of a WIS. And face it, what do they have that you're gonna take a liking too and want to borrow, outside of a nice car, or say season tickets to a college or professional sports team? There's a method to the madness! ;-)


That's right. This woman also has stood idle while I spend OUR money on many watches, several times over.

I just found out that the AD Bronzo has in fact taken its first seawater bath. Then it took a dip in the pool. Come on PATINA!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Ariel, you are a brave man. I pray for you. 


By the way, I think Bronze looks better on her wrist instead of yours! :-d

Cheers and awaiting sea patina
Dimitris


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Hey, he's a smart man. I always let the women in my life wear my watches if they ask. They love it, makes em' feel special and closer to you. It also scores major brownie points on your behalf. When meeting or dating a woman, I use that as an indicator. If she likes my watches, or notices them, it tells me she has taste, and is a bit of a WIS. And face it, what do they have that you're gonna take a liking too and want to borrow, outside of a nice car, or say season tickets to a college or professional sports team? There's a method to the madness! ;-)


It's funny...I've tried getting my wife to come around to watches, but she just won't budge. About a year ago, she told me she needed a new watch. She told me what she was looking for, so I did a ton of research and gave her 6 different options. She didn't like any of them.

She eventually went with a WAY overpriced Michael Kors quartz chrono.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

By the way. That bad ass painting in the background, that was all me!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aurora (Jun 4, 2009)

Before you remarked about missing him, I was gonna give you grief for being more worried about parting with your watch than your wife and son. As a devout WUS'er...it would have been a ribbing dispensed with the utmost understanding, though. Sorta that "when you point your index finger at someone else, you have three pointing back at you" mentality. 
;-)



arutlosjr11 said:


> Best part is getting a Non WIS to pose for a WIS photo.
> 
> But, what I miss most is this one. First time without him since he was born for any significant period of time.
> 
> ...


----------

